Ask HN: How to choose a pet project to work on among many candidates? - bayindirh
======
fiiv
Why not throw up some landing pages for a couple of the top choices and gauge
interest and gather emails?

Could be helpful to break the deadlock.

~~~
bayindirh
Actually you're right. Some of the projects are tools for my own task
automation, and others are some just R&D. Maybe I can create the landing page
for the tools, and gauge the interest in them.

